# I am apostating from Firefox



## RamistThomist

Firefox, while having neat gadgetry, crashed too often.** I have now gone with the new and improved IE.* If anyone knows a better alternate, I am listening.


----------



## Davidius

Say it ain't so!


----------



## Coram Deo

Opera

It is better then IE and does not crash as much as Firefox... It is a great great program.......

On the issue of apostatizing from computer programs, I am thinking of apostatizing from Windows AGAIN and going with a newer version of Linux, maybe Dabian, maybe something else....


----------



## ReformationArt

I'm wondering what is causing FireFox to crash? In my experience it's been far more stable than IE.


----------



## fredtgreco

Spear Dane said:


> Firefox, while having neat gadgetry, crashed too often.** I have now gone with the new and improved IE.* If anyone knows a better alternate, I am listening.



You might want to try Firefox 3 - or wait until it comes out of beta. It is supposed to be better, use less memory, etc,


----------



## etexas

I too became Apostate with the Safari 3. Little sleeker, little better than, FF in my mind.


----------



## Poimen

Spear Dane said:


> Firefox, while having neat gadgetry, crashed too often.** I have now gone with the new and improved IE.* If anyone knows a better alternate, I am listening.



What operating system do you use? I recently bought a new laptop with Windows Vista and I have found that Firefox crashes a lot more than it used to with XP.


----------



## Casey

What operating system?

Try Firefox without the gadgetry and it won't crash as often.

If you use OS X, then go with this.


----------



## etexas

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> What operating system?
> 
> Try Firefox without the gadgetry and it won't crash as often.
> 
> If you use OS X, then go with this.


Have to be honest Casey, with the improvements on the Safari 3 I do not see the need for Camino.


----------



## youthevang

If you want to become more of an apostate, you can get a Mac with OS X 10.5, add Ubuntu to it, and download Flock for a web browser for either Ubuntu or Mac or both.


----------



## DMcFadden

youthevang said:


> If you want to become more of an apostate, you can get a Mac with OS X 10.5, add Ubuntu to it, and download Flock for a web browser for either Ubuntu or Mac or both.



Windows XP was a solid platform. But Vista on my newest laptop has me contemplating the strange fire of Mac. I just wish that Libronix had its Mac version out already. With more than 3,500 books in the Libronix format on my machine, it is prohibitive for me to change yet.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

> I am apostating



My eyes nearly popped out of my head when I saw those words ....then I read on


----------



## gene_mingo

I have just recently rejected both windows and mac os. I am currently migrating to FreeBsd. FireFox works best for me with most sites, but I would like to run Dillo or Cheetah instead. They are both smaller and more streamlined than FireFox. Flock has a problem with amd64 systems, until that is worked out, I won't use it. Now if only this site was optimized for dillo...


----------



## Casey

etexas said:


> StaunchPresbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What operating system?
> 
> Try Firefox without the gadgetry and it won't crash as often.
> 
> If you use OS X, then go with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be honest Casey, with the improvements on the Safari 3 I do not see the need for Camino.
Click to expand...

Two reasons I use Camino:

1. It uses the same rendering engine as Firefox, so web pages generally look right (haven't used Safari for a while, so I don't know how good it's doing in that category)

2. I can't use the latest version of Safari anyway 'cause I've got Panther and Apple won't let me update for free 

Camino is fast, free, and very stable -- and open source.


----------



## etexas

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StaunchPresbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What operating system?
> 
> Try Firefox without the gadgetry and it won't crash as often.
> 
> If you use OS X, then go with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be honest Casey, with the improvements on the Safari 3 I do not see the need for Camino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two reasons I use Camino:
> 
> 1. It uses the same rendering engine as Firefox, so web pages generally look right (haven't used Safari for a while, so I don't know how good it's doing in that category)
> 
> 2. I can't use the latest version of Safari anyway 'cause I've got Panther and Apple won't let me update for free
> 
> Camino is fast, free, and very stable -- and open source.
Click to expand...

Actually I woud agree FULLY with you in regard to the older Safari vs Camino, if you know someone with the newest Safari, ask if you can mess around on it, I think you would be pleased (frankly...I think they borrowed some ideas from FF)


----------



## VictorBravo

Now I feel bold enough to confess too. I dumped Firefox months ago. I didn't use gadgets, but it kept crashing.

I've tried all sorts of OSs, but I'm pretty much stuck with the Windows/Office complex because of people I deal with and where I live (home state of MS).

Even our state has drunk the Koolaid. You could not conduct online business with the state unless you were running IE or Netscape. Safari, FF, Opera, etc., sorry, move to another state or use the mail.


----------



## etexas

victorbravo said:


> Now I feel bold enough to confess too. I dumped Firefox months ago. I didn't use gadgets, but it kept crashing.
> 
> I've tried all sorts of OSs, but I'm pretty much stuck with the Windows/Office complex because of people I deal with and where I live (home state of MS).
> 
> Even our state has drunk the Koolaid. You could not conduct online business with the state unless you were running IE or Netscape. Safari, FF, Opera, etc., sorry, move to another state or use the mail.


Ouch for FF!


----------



## Richard King

It seems anything is worse off if you are using Vista.

Unless you have 2G of ram you are pretty much doomed to problems.

You can remove what they call "bloatware" that comes with Vista and get a little bit better performance.

This year I am going to force myself to learn about open source options.


----------



## youthevang

victorbravo said:


> Now I feel bold enough to confess too. I dumped Firefox months ago. I didn't use gadgets, but it kept crashing.
> 
> I've tried all sorts of OSs, but I'm pretty much stuck with the Windows/Office complex because of people I deal with and where I live (home state of MS).
> 
> Even our state has drunk the Koolaid. You could not conduct online business with the state unless you were running IE or Netscape. Safari, FF, Opera, etc., sorry, move to another state or use the mail.



Now that Netscape (Navigator) will no longer be supported after February, I wonder what will take its place?


----------



## Thomas2007

I'm a Mac user, and while I use Firefox for some of it's tools, I still prefer Safari. They have a Windows version now, you can download it for free and give it a spin, I think you may be pleasantly surprised.

Apple - Safari 3 Public Beta


----------



## raekwon

You're all going to (browser) Hell. Every one of you.


----------



## Herald

I've been running Firefox as my primary browser for the past three years and have never encountered crash problems.


----------



## Devin

As others have said, Opera is a rockin' browser. For basic web surfing, I think it's number one. It's a slim piece of software too. The only problem with it is that some sites aren't as compatible with it as you'd like.


----------



## etexas

raekwon said:


> You're all going to (browser) Hell. Every one of you.


Where is Browser H**l anyway?


----------



## Reformed Musings

I use FireFox 2.0.0.x in both Windows and Ubuntu Linux. I think that it works better, even renders better, under Linux. I'm looking forward to the 3.x release. There aren't enough of my favorite extensions working in 3.x yet to move over. As to instabilities, they seem to be related to Adobe's Flash plug-in. Restarting Firefox periodically seems to help.

I thought WinXP was OK for the most part, but Windows Updates would always break things, sometimes important things. Vista broke almost everything, so I decided not to undergo that punishment. I've officially had my fill of Micro$oft. A friend of mine has spent over $1,000 in software upgrades due to the Vista on his laptop. My move to Linux cost me $0 to attain parity with my extensive WinXP setup, and the quality is excellent. Gotta love Open Source.

I like Firefox because using extensions, I can control all scripts, flash objects, cookies, pop-ups, redirects, and ads directly from the status bar on a site-by-site basis. I like that kind of flexibility and easy control. I don't know of another browser that can do that, but maybe I don't get out much anymore.


----------



## Greg

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I've been running Firefox as my primary browser for the past three years and have never encountered crash problems.



Same here. Are you using Vista? I've been using Windows XP with no problems.


----------



## toddpedlar

thunaer said:


> Opera
> 
> It is better then IE and does not crash as much as Firefox... It is a great great program.......
> 
> On the issue of apostatizing from computer programs, I am thinking of apostatizing from Windows AGAIN and going with a newer version of Linux, maybe Dabian, maybe something else....


Ubuntu....


----------



## RamistThomist

I changed my mind. As bad as Firefox is (and it is bad), it is much better than IE.


----------



## etexas

Spear Dane said:


> I changed my mind. As bad as Firefox is (and it is bad), it is much better than IE.


You are fickle.


----------



## toddpedlar

etexas said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind. As bad as Firefox is (and it is bad), it is much better than IE.
> 
> 
> 
> You are fickle.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily. IE really is that crappy, and it only takes 15 minutes after installing it to figure that out.


----------



## raekwon

And as crappy as it is, I think that it actually got worse w/ IE 7.

Unless disaster occurs, Firefox is it for me, as it has been for the last three years. I'd make the jump to Camino on my Mac if it supported FF extensions, but alas.


----------



## etexas

toddpedlar said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind. As bad as Firefox is (and it is bad), it is much better than IE.
> 
> 
> 
> You are fickle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. IE really is that crappy, and it only takes 15 minutes after installing it to figure that out.
Click to expand...

LOl! I KNOW IE is a piece of junk but I use Safari 3 on my Mac, I just like "busting chops" on you PC folk!


----------



## Herald

Greg said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running Firefox as my primary browser for the past three years and have never encountered crash problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Are you using Vista? I've been using Windows XP with no problems.
Click to expand...


XP and now Vista. Firefox runs great. I only use IE to access my company intranet which will only work on IE. Other than that I am a Firefox man.


----------



## reformedcop

I guess I don't know what I've been missing. I've been using IE forever and never really had any problems.


----------



## Casey

reformedcop said:


> I guess I don't know what I've been missing. I've been using IE forever and never really had any problems.


Well, if you've been using IE forever than you've at least been missing tabbed browsing for years, since tabbed browsing has been in Firefox for a long time.


----------



## Pilgrim

Spear Dane said:


> I changed my mind. As bad as Firefox is (and it is bad), it is much better than IE.



I was going to post that you went out from us because you were not of us but I now see that it was not apostasy after all, but a brief period of backsliding!


----------



## Pilgrim

Devin said:


> As others have said, Opera is a rockin' browser. For basic web surfing, I think it's number one. It's a slim piece of software too. The only problem with it is that some sites aren't as compatible with it as you'd like.


----------



## fredtgreco

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running Firefox as my primary browser for the past three years and have never encountered crash problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Are you using Vista? I've been using Windows XP with no problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> XP and now Vista. Firefox runs great. I only use IE to access my company intranet which will only work on IE. Other than that I am a Firefox man.
Click to expand...


No need even for that:
mozdev.org - ietab: index


----------



## Reformed Musings

fredtgreco said:


> No need even for that:
> mozdev.org - ietab: index



I had mixed results with IETab when I used WinXP. Some sites it works OK for, others not so much. I agree that its worth trying, but if the issue is an ActiveX routine for security, IETab won't solve the issue.


----------



## rjlynam

reformedcop said:


> I guess I don't know what I've been missing. I've been using IE forever and never really had any problems.



No way ! Nobody got through IE4 without therapy.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

The problem is probably in Windows and not FF. I used FF on both PC and Mac (I have a school district issued laptop that I put Firefox on because they tried to make me use IE) with no crashes or very little.

Safari is my back-up browser.


----------



## reformedcop

rjlynam said:


> reformedcop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't know what I've been missing. I've been using IE forever and never really had any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way ! Nobody got through IE4 without therapy.
Click to expand...


LOL! Maybe its divine amnesia!


----------



## BlackCalvinist

DMcFadden said:


> youthevang said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to become more of an apostate, you can get a Mac with OS X 10.5, add Ubuntu to it, and download Flock for a web browser for either Ubuntu or Mac or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows XP was a solid platform. But Vista on my newest laptop has me contemplating the strange fire of Mac. I just wish that Libronix had its Mac version out already. With more than 3,500 books in the Libronix format on my machine, it is prohibitive for me to change yet.
Click to expand...


Well....there's the $79 option of installing Parallels (which enables you to seamlessly run Windows and Mac OS X at the same time). On top of it, Mac OS 10.5 comes with Bootcamp, which enables you to boot to Windows if you really like to torture yourself like Martin Luth....er......a.....if you really need to. Bootcamp comes free.


----------



## Richard King

This info or rather opinions may be of interest along with this topic...

The 5 most annoying programs on your PC - Download Squad


----------



## Pilgrim

Richard King said:


> This info or rather opinions may be of interest along with this topic...
> 
> The 5 most annoying programs on your PC - Download Squad



I don't have any experience with I Tunes but definitely agree with him on the other programs.


----------



## fredtgreco

The latest version of Acrobat (not Reader) is very good and quick. Still takes up a lot of disk space (2GB), but in the days of cheap HDs, who cares?

Real Player is so bad that I have not even bothered to listen to .ram files for years. I refuse to ever have any version of Real Player on my system.

iTunes is typical Apple. Looks cute, is a huge hog, is nearly impossible to customize, cannot be backed up, does not work well with other programs, etc. If I did not like my iPod, I would never even look at an iTunes website. Ugh. If you really want to see how bad this is, go to Apple's own support forum and look at the "advice" that you are given as options for basic things like "back up my library" "transfer my library to a new external hard drive." You have a better chance of converting Iran than getting iTunes to play nice.

I haven't used IE for years either. Now with an IE tab view extension in FF, I never have to for anything, even MS sites.

Outlook is the one program that I can't live without. It works fine for me. I need it because I have so much productivity software that works with it - a great search engine (X1), GTD addin, Calendar print add in, addin for my phone PBx, etc. You need to customize and massage it - keeping your main PST file small (archiving) and compacting after deleting big emails, but it can run pretty smooth. There is also a tool (scanpst.exe) that helps to keep it on track.


----------



## etexas

fredtgreco said:


> The latest version of Acrobat (not Reader) is very good and quick. Still takes up a lot of disk space (2GB), but in the days of cheap HDs, who cares?
> 
> Real Player is so bad that I have not even bothered to listen to .ram files for years. I refuse to ever have any version of Real Player on my system.
> 
> iTunes is typical Apple. Looks cute, is a huge hog, is nearly impossible to customize, cannot be backed up, does not work well with other programs, etc. If I did not like my iPod, I would never even look at an iTunes website. Ugh. If you really want to see how bad this is, go to Apple's own support forum and look at the "advice" that you are given as options for basic things like "back up my library" "transfer my library to a new external hard drive." You have a better chance of converting Iran than getting iTunes to play nice.
> 
> I haven't used IE for years either. Now with an IE tab view extension in FF, I never have to for anything, even MS sites.
> 
> Outlook is the one program that I can't live without. It works fine for me. I need it because I have so much productivity software that works with it - a great search engine (X1), GTD addin, Calendar print add in, addin for my phone PBx, etc. You need to customize and massage it - keeping your main PST file small (archiving) and compacting after deleting big emails, but it can run pretty smooth. There is also a tool (scanpst.exe) that helps to keep it on track.


Be nice about Apple Fred or I will keep emailing you with my iPhone! Steve thought it was funny.


----------



## fredtgreco

etexas said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest version of Acrobat (not Reader) is very good and quick. Still takes up a lot of disk space (2GB), but in the days of cheap HDs, who cares?
> 
> Real Player is so bad that I have not even bothered to listen to .ram files for years. I refuse to ever have any version of Real Player on my system.
> 
> iTunes is typical Apple. Looks cute, is a huge hog, is nearly impossible to customize, cannot be backed up, does not work well with other programs, etc. If I did not like my iPod, I would never even look at an iTunes website. Ugh. If you really want to see how bad this is, go to Apple's own support forum and look at the "advice" that you are given as options for basic things like "back up my library" "transfer my library to a new external hard drive." You have a better chance of converting Iran than getting iTunes to play nice.
> 
> I haven't used IE for years either. Now with an IE tab view extension in FF, I never have to for anything, even MS sites.
> 
> Outlook is the one program that I can't live without. It works fine for me. I need it because I have so much productivity software that works with it - a great search engine (X1), GTD addin, Calendar print add in, addin for my phone PBx, etc. You need to customize and massage it - keeping your main PST file small (archiving) and compacting after deleting big emails, but it can run pretty smooth. There is also a tool (scanpst.exe) that helps to keep it on track.
> 
> 
> 
> Be nice about Apple Fred or I will keep emailing you with my iPhone! Steve thought it was funny.
Click to expand...


No worries! I'll just take comfort in the nice steak dinner and bluetooth headset that I can buy with the difference in price between an iPhone and my Blackberry!


----------



## R. Scott Clark

just downloaded and installed it. I like it so far. 

rsc



StaunchPresbyterian said:


> What operating system?
> 
> Try Firefox without the gadgetry and it won't crash as often.
> 
> If you use OS X, then go with this.


----------



## Casey

R. Scott Clark said:


> just downloaded and installed it. I like it so far.
> 
> rsc
> 
> 
> 
> StaunchPresbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What operating system?
> 
> Try Firefox without the gadgetry and it won't crash as often.
> 
> If you use OS X, then go with this.
Click to expand...

 Works faster than Firefox on OS X -- at least that's my experience with it. Glad you like it so far!


----------



## jbergsing

This is interesting. With my old XP machine, FF was more stable than IE7. With this new Vista machine, the exact opposite is true. I have *zero* problems with IE now. In fact, dare I say it, I've become a fan of IE!


----------



## Timothy William

I installed Opera for the first time recently on my new Vista PC, and have found it to work very well - it seems to use perhaps 25% less memory than Firefox. I should have installed it on my previous PC, which was always freezing due to lack of memory.


----------



## Casey

jbergsing said:


> This is interesting. With my old XP machine, FF was more stable than IE7. With this new Vista machine, the exact opposite is true. I have *zero* problems with IE now. In fact, dare I say it, I've become a fan of IE!


I would not put it past them -- MS has done this kind of thing before -- purposefully making competing software perform bad on their operating system. I know it sounds conspiracy-like, but . . .


----------



## Reformed Musings

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> I would not put it past them -- MS has done this kind of thing before -- purposefully making competing software perform bad on their operating system. I know it sounds conspiracy-like, but . . .



Done it before? That's their business model and the reason for the huge fines in Europe! I got tired of Micro$oft dictating what worked on my computer and what didn't, plus charging me handsomely for the privilege. That's why I switched to Linux and haven't looked back.

Here's just one example. On Linux, no one can install or update software without my explicit permission, period. Micro$oft was caught last year secretly updating its Windows Desktop Search and Windows Update software on WinXP and Vista, which caused seemingly random demands for the user's computer to be rebooted. Those mandatory reboots were the only clue that the system had been tampered with. It took a while for the pros to to sort it out, but in the end MS's excuse had to do with obscure system administration settings that almost no users and few experts even knew existed. As a result, MS was "secretly" updating users' computers with software they didn't want and then requiring the user to reboot even in the middle of their work. No thanks. (don't miss the links above, which in turn link to further background)

To be clear, until shortly before Vista's release I was a Micro$oft fan, but I'd finally had enough. Changing over to Linux was significantly less painful for me than "updating" to Vista was for almost everyone that I know who did so. Ubuntu isn't perfect, but in my opinion is way better than Vista. Plus, it's free!


----------



## jbergsing

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> jbergsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. With my old XP machine, FF was more stable than IE7. With this new Vista machine, the exact opposite is true. I have *zero* problems with IE now. In fact, dare I say it, I've become a fan of IE!
> 
> 
> 
> I would not put it past them -- MS has done this kind of thing before -- purposefully making competing software perform bad on their operating system. I know it sounds conspiracy-like, but . . .
Click to expand...

Actually, I wasn't accusing MS of anything. I was simply declaring my support for IE7. I won't bother fussing with anything else anymore.


----------



## jbergsing

Reformed Musings said:


> Changing over to Linux was significantly less painful for me than "updating" to Vista was for almost everyone that I know who did so. Ubuntu isn't perfect, but in my opinion is way better than Vista. Plus, it's free!


I've found the exact oppisite to be true. I install Linux on one of my machines and that turned out to be a headache I gave up on. I eventually reinstalled XP and now it runs fine as a secondary machine.


----------



## Reformed Musings

jbergsing said:


> Reformed Musings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing over to Linux was significantly less painful for me than "updating" to Vista was for almost everyone that I know who did so. Ubuntu isn't perfect, but in my opinion is way better than Vista. Plus, it's free!
> 
> 
> 
> I've found the exact oppisite to be true. I install Linux on one of my machines and that turned out to be a headache I gave up on. I eventually reinstalled XP and now it runs fine as a secondary machine.
Click to expand...


I guess it depends on your hardware and the distribution of Linux that you choose to try. Reinstalling XP is way different than trying to get Vista to work with your existing hardware and software, though.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Reformed Musings said:


> To be clear, until shortly before Vista's release I was a Micro fan, but I'd finally had enough. Changing over to Linux was significantly less painful for me than "updating" to Vista was for almost everyone that I know who did so. Ubuntu isn't perfect, but in my opinion is way better than Vista. Plus, it's free!



I'm sympathetic to the Ubuntu thing. And I have looked at it a bit. But what do you do with programs that are written to work in Windows? Specifically, we have a church database and financial software that is designed for Windows. I don't think it would work in something like Ubuntu...


----------



## Reformed Musings

Calvibaptist said:


> I'm sympathetic to the Ubuntu thing. And I have looked at it a bit. But what do you do with programs that are written to work in Windows? Specifically, we have a church database and financial software that is designed for Windows. I don't think it would work in something like Ubuntu...



I have over $1,000 worth of references in Logos Bible Software, which only runs in Windows. I also do my finances in Quicken, for which I haven't found an adequate Linux replacement. I get around this by running a WinXP virtual machine under Linux using VMware's VMWorkstation. There are other virtual machine solutions available as well, some free. This approach has worked very well for me. Since I can limit what access the VM has to the host computer and the outside world, I can easily compensate for Windows' security shortfalls.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Reformed Musings said:


> I have over $1,000 worth of references in Logos Bible Software, which only runs in Windows. I also do my finances in Quicken, for which I haven't found an adequate Linux replacement. I get around this by running a WinXP virtual machine under Linux using VMware's VMWorkstation. There are other virtual machine solutions available as well, some free. This approach has worked very well for me. Since I can limit what access the VM has to the host computer and the outside world, I can easily compensate for Windows' security shortfalls.



Would you recommend using Virtual Server (which is supposedly now free) to do this? I understand that it is dependent on Windows.


----------



## Reformed Musings

Calvibaptist said:


> Would you recommend using Virtual Server (which is supposedly now free) to do this? I understand that it is dependent on Windows.



Virtual PC is currently a Windows product, runs on WinXP Pro SP2, and it is free. The download page is here.
Since it runs on WinXP or Vista, it doesn't help you run WinXP under Linux.

The free Linux program that I had in mind was QEMU. Although it is reported to be slower than VMWare, there is another utility (KQEMU) to help speed it up a bit. VMWare isn't cheap, so QEMU may be worth a try to see if it is good enough. 

Another approach is to create the VM in QEMU, then run it thereafter in the free VMPlayer. That seems to be the best approach if you don't do enough virtualization to justify WMWorkstation's extra capabilities.


----------



## jbergsing

Reformed Musings said:


> jbergsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reformed Musings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing over to Linux was significantly less painful for me than "updating" to Vista was for almost everyone that I know who did so. Ubuntu isn't perfect, but in my opinion is way better than Vista. Plus, it's free!
> 
> 
> 
> I've found the exact opposite to be true. I install Linux on one of my machines and that turned out to be a headache I gave up on. I eventually reinstalled XP and now it runs fine as a secondary machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on your hardware and the distribution of Linux that you choose to try. Reinstalling XP is way different than trying to get Vista to work with your existing hardware and software, though.
Click to expand...

Yes, I've read some of the nightmares people were having trying to install a non-OEM copy of Vista on existing machines. I bought mine preinstalled and waited until most of the bugs were worked out to help avoid some of the problems and, thusfar, it has paid off for me. (OK, the truth is I was going to wait until the spring but my XP laptop died in November...)


----------



## Reformed Musings

jbergsing said:


> Yes, I've read some of the nightmares people were having trying to install a non-OEM copy of Vista on existing machines. I bought mine preinstalled and waited until most of the bugs were worked out to help avoid some of the problems and, thusfar, it has paid off for me. (OK, the truth is I was going to wait until the spring but my XP laptop died in November...)



That's definitely the best way to go with any operating system upgrade. Early adopters and those who do not do a clean install usually pay heavily. Been there, done that, wore out the t-shirt.

Sorry about your prematurely dead laptop. Life is what happens when we make other plans...


----------



## a mere housewife

I'm so sorry to hear about your apostasy. What about the confessions you adhered to when you joined this board? Isn't Firefox in there?


----------



## Reformed Musings

a mere housewife said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your apostasy. What about the confessions you adhered to when you joined this board? Isn't Firefox in there?



 If it isn't, it should be! Perhaps we can craft an overture...


----------



## danmpem

Click here

 I love it!


----------



## Casey

Wheee!


----------

